# 2021 Ram w/702 HP



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seen this article, so I thought I'd post it on the 2021 Ram. 702 HP, 850# of torque, if you load it up with all the options only around $97,000.  I didn't check if that included a rear receiver hitch.  Because with only a 5' 7" box, I don't think gooseneck would fit.  0 to 60 MPH, at under 5 seconds so you can get going fast (seems top speed is 150 MPH, which is well over the tire limit of 118 MPH). Might want to keep the 'grocery getter', being the MPG is 10 / 14.

I'm going to make an assumption that the buyers of this truck, will spend the most of the time driving between curbs. Possibly with their mouth running more than the truck is running.  :lol:

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They’ll probably spend the most time at the service department


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

They can have it. Mostly "little dudes" will be buying that to prove their manliness.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This will be interesting to see how it really plays out. 0-60 in 3 seconds....now that is a snap back.

11,000 + pounds of torque.

I heard it was around $112K, but have not bothered to verify.

35" tires...yikes!

A ten minute recharge will yield nearly 100 miles supposedly.

Regards, Mike

https://www.gmc.com/electric-truck/hummer-ev


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Trust me, they are full of lies over at GM......I damn sure wouldn’t “pre-buy” one based on their history. Hell, I thought the Hummer name was history? Sold as part of the government intervention to keep their ass solvent? Seemed like I heard it was it’s own separate company nowadays? I knew they were developing it as a EV but had no idea GM was involved, maybe they bought it back? Idk, like I’ve said before, I’m thru with GM, I don’t even concern myself with what they have going on....they went the way of NBA, NFL, NASCAR for me and I hate it, but to use today’s vernacular.....”it is what it is”, I wouldn’t be surprised if they came up with a “black lives matter edition”  nothing surprises me much anymore...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Trust me, they are full of lies over at GM......I damn sure wouldn't "pre-buy" one based on their history. Hell, I thought the Hummer name was history? Sold as part of the government intervention to keep their ass solvent? Seemed like I heard it was it's own separate company nowadays? I knew they were developing it as a EV but had no idea GM was involved, maybe they bought it back? Idk, like I've said before, I'm thru with GM, I don't even concern myself with what they have going on....they went the way of NBA, NFL, NASCAR for me and I hate it, but to use today's vernacular....."it is what it is", I wouldn't be surprised if they came up with a "black lives matter edition"  nothing surprises me much anymore...


They are all full of lies....including Ford. So what else is new.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> A ten minute recharge will yield nearly 100 miles supposedly.


Yea, I read that Mike, when I seen that 10 minutes, I thought man will that electric meter be a spinning.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> They are all full of lies....including Ford. So what else is new.
> 
> Regards, Mike


A corporation lying? Surely you jest....
Yes, I'm sure they've told a few themselves.....but they didn't mismanage their entire company and then come to the US taxpayer for help being "too big to fail" and lie the whole time whilst taking all the money they could. I wouldn't and haven't bought anything GM after that debacle. And they always had a big fan and customer in me.....No Mas


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Big Dawg, Ford also had their hand in the cookie jar.  The big thing that Ford did before the 'bail out' was mortgage themselves to the hilt (which was not popular with a lot of folks). Interesting tid-bit, all this 'bail out' stuff was created (more than starting than just ball-rolling) by Bush, Obama/Biden just blindly take the credit for the "saving" of the automakers. 

*Ford's Bailout
Although Ford did not receive TARP funds, it did receive government loans.4﻿ These were critical because banks were not lending during the financial crisis. It requested a $9 billion line-of-credit from the government. In return, it pledged to spend $14 billion on new technologies.

On June 23, 2009, Ford received a $5.9 billion loan from the Energy Department's Advanced Technology Vehicles Manufacturing program. In return, it pledged to accelerate the development of both hybrid and battery-powered vehicles, close dealerships, and sell Volvo. It upgraded factories in Illinois, Kentucky, Michigan, Missouri, and Ohio to produce hybrid vehicles.28﻿

Ford used its bailout to switch its focus to commercial electric vehicles.

In 2016, CEO Mark Fields said, "We want to become a top player in electrified solutions. The company wants to lead&#8230;we can win such as with our commercial vehicles."

Eighty-one percent of the funds went to create new efficiency technologies for gas-powered vehicles. For example, they helped fund Ford's aluminum bodies in the F-series pickups. The Congressional Research Service estimated the loans saved 33,000 jobs.29﻿ Ford will repay this loan by 2022.

Many argue that Ford needed the funds to sustain its cash flow during the recession. Ford says it was in better shape than the other two because it had mortgaged its assets in 2006 to raise $23.6 billion. It used the loans to retool its product lineup to focus on smaller, energy-efficient vehicles. It got the United Automobile Workers to agree it could finance half of a new retiree health care trust with company stock.30﻿ By April 2009, it retired $9.9 billion of the debt it had taken out in 2006.*

And, of the whole $80 Billion of the 'bail out', the net cost to the government wasn't close, more like $11B. Not that it's not important, but to bad the politicians don't use the net numbers.

Similar to the 'bank' bail-out, wasn't a bank bail-out as much as a 'people who didn't pay their mortgage bail-out'. Most banks paid it back (plus interest). A lot couldn't be traced, like they could with GM, debt (a lot of pension funds, got a dime on the dollar, with GM's bankruptcy).

Here's a list of the banks, financial institutions (like Fidelity), mortgage company's with the amount they got and paid back.

https://projects.propublica.org/bailout/list

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The Ford 6L & 6.4L Diesel engines ruined Ford to all diesel truck buyers but those who chose to ignore what piles of crap those engines were. 
Moreover, their choice to not stand behind their mistakes by offering some kind of reasonable incentive to bring those millions of trucks back to trade in on the newer more reliable replacement is bad business, but there's a sucker born every minute.
*Anytime you need to modify a truck the day you bring it home tells you all you need to know*

For decades Ford built premature failure Diesel engines and gas engines that barf spark plugs. My Ford diesel mechanic friend makes a hell of a lot of money repairing them. We talk a lot and he has revealed to me that the 6 & 6.4 engines are gold mines for him and he can retire young from the money he makes at the dealership and working on them on the side.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> The Ford 6L & 6.4L Diesel engines ruined Ford to all diesel truck buyers but those who chose to ignore what piles of crap those engines were.
> Moreover, their choice to not stand behind their mistakes by offering some kind of reasonable incentive to bring those millions of trucks back to trade in on the newer more reliable replacement is bad business, but there's a sucker born every minute.
> *Anytime you need to modify a truck the day you bring it home tells you all you need to know*
> 
> For decades Ford built premature failure Diesel engines and gas engines that barf spark plugs. My Ford diesel mechanic friend makes a hell of a lot of money repairing them. We talk a lot and he has revealed to me that the 6 & 6.4 engines are gold mines for him and he can retire young from the money he makes at the dealership and working on them on the side.


Lots of local businesses who run commercial ford chassis, switched to ford v10. Some of these other companies who dont have a Good big gasser are losing out.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Lots of local businesses who run commercial ford chassis, switched to ford v10. Some of these other companies who dont have a Good big gasser are losing out.


They have a newer engine for those folks now.....7.3 and from all reports it's doing great. 
The 6.2 is a good engine as well, talked to a friend just today that has one in a F250, 96k and not one problem. Only about 13mpg tho....
Ford never built a diesel for their super duty trucks until 2011. It's been a good one....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

To infer that Ford is allowed to duck responsibility for the failure 6L & 6.4L diesels because they didn't manufacture them is ridiculous.

RAM doesn't build Cummins engines, either. What should they do? Stick quality issues with owners or Cummins?

Ford is responsible for the International engines they offered for 25 years, not International. And don't ever think Ford didn't have a hand in engineering those IH 6L & 6.4L engines, either. They did. 
The fact that Ford stuck millions of owners with crippling repair bills, garbage reliability and no offer to help in any significant way screams volumes of Fords lack of character.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Big Dawg, Ford also had their hand in the cookie jar.  The big thing that Ford did before the 'bail out' was mortgage themselves to the hilt (which was not popular with a lot of folks). Interesting tid-bit, all this 'bail out' stuff was created (more than starting than just ball-rolling) by Bush, Obama/Biden just blindly take the credit for the "saving" of the automakers.
> 
> *Ford's Bailout
> Although Ford did not receive TARP funds
> ...


*
Wait a minute Larry, it was only what about 50 billion as I remember.....so it ain't like that's chump change. And Ford didn't take that money because it heavily leveraged itself beforehand. GM had run the company in the red, unbeknownst to a lot of shareholders, and did have their hand out, like so many others that had done the same thing....kinda like the states that want us to bail them out now for crazy pensions they did 20 years ago.....all in the name of covid, and they did receive about 50 and I think Chrysler got about 20 B$ iirc. But the biggest bullshit was them not having to run the guy off that ran the damn company in the ground. Finally got rid of him but hired him back for like, idk 20k an hour or some stupid number, for consultation . I'm sure he was full of good ideas....and then they came back with signs at the dealerships that said they had "paid the loans off" but they failed to say they paid for them by another round of Tarp.....I didn't like it then, I don't like it now. At least when this was done previously with Chrysler, the gov insisted that Lee Iococca take over the operation and got rid of the management that ran it in the ground, makes sense.....
Ford did partake in the EV handout however, but hell, if you didn't you would be neglecting your investors, they were handing out that money like candy, think.... What was the company Solendra? 
But it's all a moot point now....GM didn't just loose me, they lost a bunch of support. Idk how much it wound up costing the taxpayers for the debacle known as TARP, but it was substantial and GM was right in there amongst em all.....*


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Vol said:


> This will be interesting to see how it really plays out. 0-60 in 3 seconds....now that is a snap back.
> 
> 11,000 + pounds of torque.
> 
> ...


Just another POS for some one to go off road and rip up the country side in an outward attempt to cover up their individual inadequacies.

I have just completed a trip of 533KM, about 300 miles of "adventure track" with my wife. Much of it off-road across a section of the worlds largest woodland. 16 million hectares or 40 million acres of it. Fantastic wildflowers, some great wildlife. endless vistas at times and tight vegetation at others. (look up "Holland Track" on Google). There is also a Holland Way (for the less adventurous) which is mostly gravel roads passable by 2wd vehicles subject to bushfires and flooding.

Sadly the off road idiots had ploughed hundreds of bog holes with their oversize tyres, lifted trucks and disguised poor self esteem. These bog holes were up to 1.5 metres (5 feet) deep and in clay country so if filled with water would be very slippery. Some had had up to 4 chicken tracks cut around them with most partly destroyed too.

There was a small town, village really just along from the start .and nothing until a small remnant gold-rush town at the end. Not the country for an EV.

Some photos 1 A large (6 foot+) mulga snake a very poisonous, a variety that includes other snakes on its menu. 2 A quongdong bush, a hemiparasite that has edible fruit (if you are hungry enough), 3 sunset, 4,and 5 ripped up track.6 Mallee fowl nest, built by the male about 3 feet high and comprised of sand and leaves with the composting incubating the eggs 7 Another lizard, 8 mountain or thorny devil which is very soft to touch despite appearance and eats only ants, 9 a granite dome (rock outcrop) with wall around to collect water in a 2 million gallon tank, 10 another granite dome with a wave formation.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very good to hear from you Coondle. I am glad you and the Mrs. got to journey again. Stay in touch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear from you Kevin.....I suppose you're finished with your adventure! Hope all went good for you....I've been watching a good bit of skynews Australia, them seem less biased than anything we have here, they all seem to be laying in the same bed. G'day Mate and always good to hear from you! 
Thanks for the pics.....good of you to include Mr. No-Shoulders in the first pic, I'm sure those lizards were probably poisonous and could kill a full grown elephant tho .


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Revelling in retirement. We have been very fortunate in Western Australia with our isolation. Our State Government locked us down in early Aprll, Hard State borders (goods and politicians could cross) and even 5 regional borders inside our State limited to only essential travel. There has been no community transmission of Covid in West Australia since early April, our economy although restricted still operated and rebounded strongly with restrictions easing in stages from early June Total Covid in a population of about 2 1/2 million has only amounted to about 800. most being overseas returning travellers. Our State Government ,despite making stimulus payments posted a surplus budget. Amazing

Unlike you poor souls in the US, that are taking a hammering in infections, deaths and the economy.

I am pleased to see you still on the site. Was worried about the Dawg as i did not see any posts from him for a while but he just went on and resurfaced. Good to see

We have sold the farm now after 7 years on the market. Our hopes soared when some 5 potential buyers suddenly appeared. Three of them jostled one weekend to deliver a sale at full price. Covid restrictions have caused cabin fever and plenty of folks that can't travel overseas or get onto sickness-ridden cruises had cash burning a hole in their pockets. That cash is now comfortably resting in mine haha. In this wonderful www world the eventual buyers first saw the advertisement for our property while they were in Mongolia of all places.

Our plan had been to have a trip to the US. Visit our now also retired friends in Arizona, and tour for about 8 weeks over much of the US. Those plans have been shelved for now because of Covid and at our age and even a 90% effective vaccine would possibly not entice us to resurrect them soon.

Covid is scary not just that it could separate my wife and I, but it appears the lingering effects could destroy the enjoyment of whatever time we have left.

We travel to remote areas regularly and just yesterday I bought a new 4x4 to again equip (with more comfort) for remote off-the-grid travel. Will not sell my existing one until the next is nearing completion.

Wishing you and all of the Haytalk community all the best for the Thanksgiving and Christmas New Year . May Covid abate and avoid every one of you

Best wishes

Kevin


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome.....that's amazing on the corona response and subsequent infection rate. It's a crazy virus for sure, kills a 60 yr old neighbor of mine, but with my aunt of 91 it had very little effect. Much more devastating than Covid here is Leftism.....it could ruin our freedoms that we enjoy here in America. We are in a fight for the republic, it could begin to get very nasty....
Our pandering liberal indoctrination centers (some call universities) have manipulated our youth and the future doesn't look too bright if we don't have a course correction....I fear that may happen in some form  stay safe Brother and always good to hear from you! (Got them pics figured out too, that Sydney server must have been turned right side up today  )


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Good to hear from you Todd. Had some concerns about you a while back.

That is funny, IMHO Skynews would be one of our more biassed news sources here. I must admit though many of our politicians put their differences behind them to overcome the common enemy. Sadly some then took the opportunity to go more radical and push their particular political agenda which broke the accord that had been reached.

It was amazing to see all sides of politics ( we have 2 major sides with a further 2 minor sides) pull together and accomplish so much in minimising the impact of the pandemic in Australia. It should be a salutary lesson that middle of the road politics can achieve so much without all the rubbish, but of course too many greedy people would miss out on the gravy train.

Western Australia was especially fortunate with a hard state border, ( no crossing other than for essentia;l travel and goods.. Despite our 1 million square miles there are but some 4 effective border road crossings plus one rail line. Relatively easy to control. There are another couple of roads in VERY remote first nations country but they are effectively off limits to whites anyway.

So in summary we are fairly safe, so far, possibly too complacent (Very few wear masks), and very grateful that life goes on without too much angst.

Kind regards and keep safe

Kevin


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> (Got them pics figured out too, that Sydney server must have been turned right side up today  )


Nah.....

I posted them upside down so as to not confuse you Ha ha


----------

